# Ugh... My head...



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

Guys... what happened?

I was binge watching Aggretsuko last night, then I just... blacked out.

I wake up the next morning and I have a Haida body pillow and all my profile pictures have changed.

W-What's happening to me!?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Sounds like a virus.  You may want to ask a doctor.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds like a virus.  You may want to ask a doctor.



I googled my symptoms


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 4, 2018)

I think you need doctor Phil


----------



## Crimcyan (May 4, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I think you need doctor Phil


No, he needs Jesus :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> No, he needs Jesus :V


Yes. He's been possessed by a Haida demon.

It's a rare form of demonic entity that manifests from exposure to certain characters. It can do many terrible, yet slightly entertaining things. 

I'm afraid he needs an exorcist. It might be fatal.


----------

